# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Hardlopen

## annemedi

Ik loop regelmatig hard met een paar vriendinnen. Wij vragen ons altijd af hoe je meer vet verbrand en wat beter is: hard hardlopen en dan interval of rustig aan rennen maar wel continue volhouden. 

Weten iemand hier antwoord op?

----------


## Jolanda Roelen schoenmake

Interval training is goed voor de vetverbranding. De kilootjes smelten weg. Als je dit twee tot drie keer in de week doet en afwisselt met lange rustige duurlopen weeg je zo maar een schijntje meer. Ik kan het weten ik eet wat en wanneer ik wil. Heerlijk. En het is nog eens rustgevend ook lopen in de buitenlucht. Zelfs in de regen.
Grt jolanda

----------


## Ronald68

Het is juist de duurloop waarbij je gaat vet verbranden, het gaat het beste tijdens een lange duurloop, meer dan een half uur, bij een lage hartslag gemiddeld 120. Vet zuren moet namelijk eerst omgezet worden in energie.
Ik kan nu een mooi verhaal gaan houden over ATP (Adenosinetrifosfaat), CP (Creatinefosfaat), glycogeen, spierglycogeen en vetzuren maar de vraag is of je dat wilt. 
Ik denk het niet. De conclusie is dat hoe langer je loopt je uiteindelijk over zal gaan op het gebruik van vetzuren als energie en dat is wat je wilt.

----------

